# 1969 Sears Screamer I just found



## RailRider (Nov 16, 2012)




----------



## Outlaw90 (Dec 4, 2012)

That thing is so sweet man i saw it over on the Rat Rod forum and its one of my all time favorite muscle bikes!


----------



## RailRider (Dec 21, 2012)

Thanks, I like it!


----------



## jpromo (Dec 22, 2012)

Yeah, this one looks like it just drove out of the '69 catalog--mag and all. Primo stuff!


----------

